# Bad rescue experience



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

First and foremost, let me say that I have, up until this point, had only wonderful experiences with rescues as a both a volunteer and a potential adopter. That said, the experience We just had is one that I find a bit troubling.

Momz works with a woman who has fostered around 200 dogs for a rescue group. She brought to our attention that there was a dog in the rescue that appeared to be mostly Havanese. Looking at her build and her personality, we determined she had to have a good deal of Neezer in her. Something about this dog just felt right, and things just kept falling into the right place, so we went out on a whim and applied to adopt her.

We were quite far along in the process, through being asked initial questions into being asked personal questions. We were told they were thinking we would be a great fit. Then they asked if we planned to have Nino neutered. We told the truth, offered to get them in contact with our breeder...and were denied "because our views on breeding didn't align with those of the rescue".

I'm upset. Not because she won't be coming to live with us (there were many people applying for her), but because a wonderful home with 9 years experience with the assumed breed and more dog knowledge than your average household was turned away because there is a possibility our typey dog will be bred in the future. We were not turned away because of a problem with the way she would be raised. We were told we would be a great match, but they were totally fine with throwing that away because of some misplaced beef they have with breeders, no matter how responsible and reputable.

Sorry about the rant, I just can't believe personal biases would keep a rescue group from placing a dog in a "great fit" home. No replies necessary, I just needed to let some frustration out  Lesson learned. If we choose to adopt, it will be through HRI or more trusted local organization.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry that happened to you. Obviously you would have provided an exemplary home for a pup.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How frustrating. As if you would ever let Nino and the random rescue girl breed . . . Or did they turn you down just on principle, that principle being that no dogs should ever be bred?


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I am guessing that the rescue girl is or would be spayed. If so, it sounds like they really did just turn you down because you are considering breeding your show dog.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> How frustrating. As if you would ever let Nino and the random rescue girl breed . . . Or did they turn you down just on principle, that principle being that no dogs should ever be bred?


Principle, it seems. She would be spayed before going home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is not the first time I've heard of this kind of blind "rules" that keep someone who would provide an exemplary home from adopting a dog. A very good friend of mine has always had either Golden Retrievers or Irish Setters. She has fort of alternated if she does't have two at once. She is a veterinarian, a professor in the vet tech and pre-vet programs at a college, and the dog is with her almost around the clock, going to school with her, going on farm calls, etc. When at home, her husband takes the dog(s) on long walks in the woods on a long line. They live on a 20 acre farm, with horses, chickens and a couple of cats. Their dogs have consistently lived long, happy and healthy lives with the best of care.

HOWEVER, they do not have a fenced yard. For this reason alone, Yankee Golden has refused to place a dog with them, even though they were told, (and any number of people could verify) that the dog would NEVER be outdoors unsupervised, and would be provided with plenty of supervised exercise.  Fortunately, there are some breed rescues in the deep south that realize that a good home that doesn't QUITE fit their "ideal" is MUCH better than either euthanasia or being warehoused in a shelter somewhere. It's even better than being housed with a fosterer, who is not going to let themselves get dAs far as the breeding thing is concerned, obviously, this eply attached to an animal they know will eventually leave them. It was Yankee Golden's loss in the end, because my friend would have not only provided a great home for one of their dogs, but would have also been a huge asset to their organization.

As far as the breeding issue is concerned, obviously this rescue would rather have underbred dogs and mixed breed mutts to place (probably for a tidy fee) than see reputable breeder producing good quality dogs. Such a shame that they are so short sighted. Their loss, not yours.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Hmm...interesting development. The email we received was passed along to the head honcho at the rescue who is appalled at the nasty, uneducated response we received (no kidding...it literally implied there were rescue organizations because of "people like us" and that what we were doing was only making more work for them). Apparently it is someone at the rescue going rogue and making things personal. Not sure what is going to happen, but it will be interesting to see how it continues to develop.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry about what to you!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> It was Yankee Golden's loss in the end, because my friend would have not only provided a great home for one of their dogs, but would have also been a huge asset to their organization.


Just took a look at the Yankee Golden website. It looks like they're one of the groups involved with that sketchy purebred Turkish "street dog" situation. Your friend may have dodged a bullet...


----------

